# Old GE light bulb packaging



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

GE light bulb package


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Those bulbs are great... I have lots of the old Xmas lights of that vintage and they last for years and years and years.


----------

